# For you, Dad



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

Made these as a tribute to my father who spent over 20 years in Special Forces (Vietnam era). Wanted him to have a box that looked similar to a footlocker to store some of his memorabilia. Was lucky enough to get my hands on his hardware to include in the top. The stripes on the side are the ones he was wearing when he retired. After he passed, I inherited a collection of the miniatures and made the shadow box to hang in my office. The beret in the top is his actual beret he wore in Vietnam. This was more of a tribute to a great American and fine soldier. Thanks for looking and indulging me.

Steve


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Steve,

That's beautiful in more ways than one!

Nice job!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

*First class*



SteveSawDust said:


> Made these as a tribute to my father who spent over 20 years in Special Forces (Vietnam era). Wanted him to have a box that looked similar to a footlocker to store some of his memorabilia. Was lucky enough to get my hands on his hardware to include in the top. The stripes on the side are the ones he was wearing when he retired. After he passed, I inherited a collection of the miniatures and made the shadow box to hang in my office. The beret in the top is his actual beret he wore in Vietnam. This was more of a tribute to a great American and fine soldier. Thanks for looking and indulging me.
> 
> Steve


It is good when a man can honor his father, and you have done more than a fine job, it is an outstanding job and tells of the quality of both of your lives. Very very special.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking box, Interestng idea!. Fantastic paint job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Beautiful work! Its nice to see that honor and respect is still alive in the world.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Steve, 

Outstanding work and a fine tribute. I'm sure your dad would be honored.

Eric


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Hoo-rah, Steve. Nice work, and a very creative way to honor your dad.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Warms my heart when I see this sort of thing. Well done on a fine project that pays tribute to the menand women that have served or presently serve in the armed forces.

My father spent 33 years in the military and on the day he retired he swore me in. I know how you must feel and your father must be a hell of a guy.

My hat goes off to you and I salute you.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bless you Steve for your tribute to a very special person. It is a fine example of love and respect for a Veteran and a Father.


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

To all of you, thanks for your kind words. He was truly my hero and I just wanted to make something to show him how much I appreciate all the sacrifices he made. Luckily, I was able to get it to him about six months before died. Again, thanks for indulging me and thanks for the warm thoughts.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

SteveSawDust said:


> To all of you, thanks for your kind words. He was truly my hero and I just wanted to make something to show him how much I appreciate all the sacrifices he made. *Luckily, I was able to get it to him about six months before died.* Again, thanks for indulging me and thanks for the warm thoughts.


It's gratifying to know he was able to see it before passing.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Ditto what Ralph said.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Real nice and glad you honored your father and an american hero. Also glad that you gave us an opertunite to say thanks for his service.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm speechless. Very beautiful.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Excellent work and a great tribute.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job Steve. Really like the concept on the foot locker. And make sure to tell your dad that I said thanks for his serving to keep us safe.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Steve,

You've honored your father well. I'm glad to hear he atleast got to see it. Wonderful job well done.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

All I can say is WOW .........very nice job 

Your father has a great son  I see some very impressive metals in that box..he must have been a great man..they don't give them to just anyone...

====



SteveSawDust said:


> Made these as a tribute to my father who spent over 20 years in Special Forces (Vietnam era). Wanted him to have a box that looked similar to a footlocker to store some of his memorabilia. Was lucky enough to get my hands on his hardware to include in the top. The stripes on the side are the ones he was wearing when he retired. After he passed, I inherited a collection of the miniatures and made the shadow box to hang in my office. The beret in the top is his actual beret he wore in Vietnam. This was more of a tribute to a great American and fine soldier. Thanks for looking and indulging me.
> 
> Steve


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, Bob, he was dedicated to the profession if nothing else. It was the Purple Heart with three oak leaf clusters that got him in trouble with mom. He signed on for a fifth tour in Vietnam and mom said "no way in he##". He relented, but I could tell he really felt like he should be over there with his fellow "berets".


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

You Dad is a true American Hero.
He'd be proud, like you are of him.
Great job!


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Not much more to add. Beautiful job and a beautiful sentiment.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

An excellent idea Steve and very well executed


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That was a great way to honor your Dad, thanks for sharing.


----------

